# Some new Killifish photos I took recently



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got some interesting fish to take photos of, so here are a few examples of what I got:


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

:jaw:


----------



## Jonimusha (Apr 16, 2007)

Greats pics :thumbsup: . I love the red and blue guy. Do you have the scientific names?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Jonimusha said:


> I love the red and blue guy. Do you have the scientific names?


no, sorry, not very good with the million killie names. someone else may be able to.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The first one is without a doubt Rivulus xiphidius

http://images.killi.net/x/XIP/

The secone is probably Archaphyosemion (the old "Roloffia") cauveti

http://images.killi.net/c/CAV/

The third one looks like a Plataplochelius species, possinly ngaensis.

All are fairly rare even amog killi people.


----------

